# Top 5 strength focus



## bryanpearl (Dec 19, 2012)

This is a little odd, but I was wondering basically the top 5 things I should be focusing on to gain strength that I will use more often in EMS. I've been trying to do a set routine of everything (medium to heavy weight then working back up to light with 3-4 days in between for that group)

Basically, I'm looking to get in the very best shape I can when I am done with NREMTB in June.


----------



## Diptherious (Dec 19, 2012)

The two sections of your body that you should primarily focus on are your legs and back. I've know lots of people who struggled with the lifting component, but when they added squats and deadlifts into they're training regime they greatly improved. These movements are explosive and work multiple muscle groups used for everyday lifting on the job. I'd also suggest using heavy weight, low repetition sets when lifting. Consider that when you lift at work you don't lift a light weighted person up and down multiple times, you have to explosively lift the 300lb pt up once on the stretcher, then one more quick explosive lift into the ambulance


----------



## camau71 (Dec 20, 2012)

Diptherious said:


> The two sections of your body that you should primarily focus on are your legs and back. I've know lots of people who struggled with the lifting component, but when they added squats and deadlifts into they're training regime they greatly improved. These movements are explosive and work multiple muscle groups used for everyday lifting on the job. I'd also suggest using heavy weight, low repetition sets when lifting. Consider that when you lift at work you don't lift a light weighted person up and down multiple times, you have to explosively lift the 300lb pt up once on the stretcher, then one more quick explosive lift into the ambulance



Good advice on the squats and deads, but do incorporate work on cardiorespiratory and agility excercises as well.  I tend to advocate a full body plan with emphasis on the above named lifts for EMS workers.

As with all exercise, if you are new to this, be sure to get some competent training on the big lifts.  Start slow and relatively light until your form is consistent.  Pay particular attention to spinal stabilization when making these or any other lifts.

Keep the intensity up no matter the weight and most of all be consistent in your training.  Starting and stopping will get you nowhere, but may actulally set up up for injury, if after a layoff of any duration, you try to start where you left off (very common).

Good luck in your training and your career.


----------



## RUABadfish002 (Jan 17, 2013)

Dead lifts are the most important in my opinion.  We pick up so many patient's that it would be negligent to not focus on DLs.


----------



## Thricenotrice (Jan 17, 2013)

Deadlift
Squat
Clean and press (barbell) ******
Bench press
Rows (of any sort)

Plus cardio. You should find a regiment that fits your availability and work every muscle. No 5 exercises are going to be magic by themselves. If you could only do 5, the above I listed are the best to cover most ground, IMO


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 18, 2013)

Lower back.
Abs (they support the torso as well as the back muscles).
Grasp for lift.
Upper back and extremities  for lift (trapezius, biceps, triceps, shoulder girdle) from ground to head level.
Knee supports (especially quadriceps).

As important, learn proper technique. A weak person can lift surprising weights with proper technique, a strong man can fail due to improper technique. Both will end up injured.

Or, find out what your agency's agility testing requires and focus on that.


----------



## eprex (Jan 23, 2013)

Core. Weak core = weak at everything
Legs
Back
Shoulders
Grip


Honestly you could do something as simple as starting strength and be fine. Just leave the ego at home and lift properly or you'll regret ever lifting.
Supplement the cleans for rows unless you have a partner to critique your form and your gym allows you to drop weights.


----------



## eprex (Jan 23, 2013)

According to actually strong people (not me) when you're new or you've been away from lifting for ~month or longer, it's in your interest to K.I.S.S.

Lift for strength- compound lifts, low reps, slightly longer resting time between sets. Hypertrophy is cool and all but that's not what you need for EMS


----------



## eprex (Jan 23, 2013)

RUABadfish002 said:


> Dead lifts are the most important in my opinion.  We pick up so many patient's that it would be negligent to not focus on DLs.



That or squats. If I had to pick one I'd say squats. Below parallel


----------



## Jack Swagger (Jan 24, 2013)

Complete body workout is a must.  Whether it be a circuit type routine or splitting your sets by muscle groups do not neglect any part of your body. Don't forget to eat right.


----------

